# Attention All Houston Veterans



## billsandducks (Jul 20, 2016)

Heroes Sports is continuing to grow in Houston. Heroes Sports is a 501C3 that was founded by veterans for veterans. We offer sports, recreation and outdoor activities to all active and honorably discharges veterans to increase mental/physical health and team building. We were created to assist veterans coming home front combat or active duty, in hopes that we can assist the veteran to me more involved with society to ensure a smoothe transposition into civilian life. Our mission is to honor, empower and motivate veterans and service members through sports outdoors and recreation. We are growing to Houston so we can better serve this mission. Please share the organization with any veterans you know. At this time weâ€™re just trying to bring veterans together in the greater Houston area to see what common interests we all share so we can offer more support in our local and veteran communities.


----------

